# My Fire Starter and Fire Extinguisher



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The second shot of this should be 10 times easier but mentally it's more difficult . You only get enough time to get one followup shot before the rubber tube starts to burn . So I sometimes get mentally tense and miss the followup shot . I was relaxed and focused so it happened .

Slingshot use was a Side Shooter design .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting, Marty.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man that's good shooting right there. I love that shooter by the way. Did you make that yourself. I've been thing about getting one also. I just can't make up my mind to buy. Maybe I'll try and trade somebody for one.

Njones


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Excellent shooting - and able to shoot in any weather or time of year: Perfect!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Nice shooting, Marty.


Thanks Grandpa . Your're not grumpy . 



Njones said:


> Man that's good shooting right there. I love that shooter by the way. Did you make that yourself. I've been thing about getting one also. I just can't make up my mind to buy. Maybe I'll try and trade somebody for one.
> 
> Njones


 Your're correct . I made an exact copy of the " Side Shooter " out of hickory and birch ply . I like the wooden shooters in the winter . I have a couple aluminum's but they get cold in the winter . It's cold in the attic also . Its a great design for me .



Vly62 said:


> Excellent shooting - and able to shoot in any weather or time of year: Perfect!!


Thanks . I was shooting outdoors in 36 degree weather the other day . I was hitting everything at random distances so I figured I would nail this shot at 33 feet .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting!!!!! Always a pleasure watching your videos.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Great shooting!!!!! Always a pleasure watching your videos.


Thank you Tom


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

For the newer members who are not familiar with Marty's videos, it's well worth checking them out on the Forum. I had the pleasure of watching Marty shoot two years ago at the MWST. He shoots so effortlessly, it's amazing how accurate he is.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME trick shot, as always!!!!!

Such a pleasure to watch your shooting videos!! Keep 'em comin!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> AWESOME trick shot, as always!!!!!
> 
> Such a pleasure to watch your shooting videos!! Keep 'em comin!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Thanks Q . I haven't got up the confidence to do this with a bb yet .


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice job as always!! How often and how many rounds per session on average? So cool to watch! Great focus.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ifab25 said:


> Very nice job as always!! How often and how many rounds per session on average? So cool to watch! Great focus.I


Thank you . My shooting has been very random lately . I try to never have a regiment . I shoot for fun . If I'm not having fun , I don't shoot . Today I took four shots and felt ready to do this video . Set up the camera and nailed it . Just knew I was in the zone . I then stopped . Tomorrow it will be above freezing so I hope to do some outdoor random can plinking at different distances . Typically get 150 to 200 shots in outdoor sessions . When I get mentally fatigued , I stop .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting and great slingshot!!

The fire is right for this cold season!

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty  You are the fire master


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Oh yeah you be the man of "Light my fire"...very well done..excellent shooting..*

*watching some you you fellows give this old man hope any way....*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

We mere mortals are happy to hit a can at 10 metres .I don't think I could see a match at that distance.
I may need a few more beers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It's a pleasure to watch! Thank you for recording it!

Match-light ON/OFF


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pleasure to watch alright. sir..both the two great shots and of course your slingshot (you made). I have to agree with Sago, we mortals ain't gonna be able to do this without several thousand takes..if even that. Frankly if I hand't seen match lighting on this forum I'd say it would be humanly impossible to do on a consistent basdis, other than pure luck...which it isn't..it's skill. The super humans on this forum never cease to amaze me. I'm content to hit a 3 inch target at 15 meters half the time, let alone hit a fly walking on it! (a fly would be much LARGER than the tip of a strike anywhere match though).

An original idea too... tinder and extinguisher.

Great vid Treefork!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!!! I have never managed to do the snuff shot ... I think I just get too excited when I finally get a light.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! U is Something Bud!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very Nice!! Hot and cold! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

I would like one like that ANY time of the year


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

Ah you do pretty good yourself OM


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

I like that. MORE BEER :O


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Volp said:


> Great shooting and great slingshot!!
> 
> The fire is right for this cold season!
> 
> Volp


Thank you Volp . The fire got too hot so I had to put it out ! 



Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty  You are the fire master


Thanks Randy . We had some fun in the Pocket Predator Challenges !



oldmiser said:


> *Oh yeah you be the man of "Light my fire"...very well done..excellent shooting..*
> 
> *watching some you you fellows give this old man hope any way....*
> 
> *~AKAOldmiser*


Thank you OM . Give it a shot !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> It's a pleasure to watch! Thank you for recording it!
> 
> Match-light ON/OFF


Thanks Tremoside . I need to try it with your Torque design



Chuck Daehler said:


> Pleasure to watch alright. sir..both the two great shots and of course your slingshot (you made). I have to agree with Sago, we mortals ain't gonna be able to do this without several thousand takes..if even that. Frankly if I hand't seen match lighting on this forum I'd say it would be humanly impossible to do on a consistent basdis, other than pure luck...which it isn't..it's skill. The super humans on this forum never cease to amaze me. I'm content to hit a 3 inch target at 15 meters half the time, let alone hit a fly walking on it! (a fly would be much LARGER than the tip of a strike anywhere match though).
> 
> An original idea too... tinder and extinguisher.
> 
> Great vid Treefork!


Thank you so much Chuck . No super human here . Just a guy who is persistent in the process of learning to control all the variables of mind and body in getting the shot . It's really is very mental . You can't get frustrated . Just need to let go and relax . You can do it also .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sago said:


> We mere mortals are happy to hit a can at 10 metres .I don't think I could see a match at that distance.
> I may need a few more beers!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sago . Very mortal . Just years of practice and love of the game .



Charles said:


> Great shooting!!! I have never managed to do the snuff shot ... I think I just get too excited when I finally get a light.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Once you try it enough the nerves begin to calm done and then you just do it . The follow up doesn't need to be as exact as the match strike light . It is a sweet effect though .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Very Nice!! Hot and cold! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks rockslinger !



tpinaz said:


> I would like one like that ANY time of the year


Thank you tpinaz


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting!
Always when I see these kind of fantastic shots, I am like a little child that says "ooooooooh".


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job Marty! Good to see you shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My favorite video of Marty lighting a match and ????????????????. I will PM Marty to see if he will post it. It's definetly a Are You Kidding Me!!!!!! Moment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> My favorite video of Marty lighting a match and . I will PM Marty to see if he will post it. It's definetly a Are You Kidding Me!!!!!! Moment.


I think this may be one of the videos you're talking about Tom . This is one where I'm lighting two matches in series and I succeed in a catch box fire .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another video where the match lights but breaks away to light the catch box on fire .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

treefork said:


> Here is another video where the match lights but breaks away to light the catch box on fire .


That must be his no beard twin 
Cool video again thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I really should make a badge for that shot... the light up and put out shot is deceptively difficult..


----------

